# Pictures of Trucks with lift kits, wheels and rims?



## Blue02

Hey everyone, I was seeing if y'all could post pics of your trucks with lift kits, aftermarket or OEM wheels and tires? I have a 2010 Tundra Crewmax I am thinking of doing some mods on. I really like the 3 inch lift kit but am having a really hard time in what I like for rims and tires. Pictures and ideas would be great! Thanks!


----------



## wezil1669

here are some pics of some trucks that truck toyz did here in mcallen. 
check out there website for more pics and lift options.

www.trucktoyzperformance.com


----------



## Blue02

Perfect and exactly what I was looking for! Thanks for posting the link wezil1669.


----------



## Boomhauer75

Thanks for the pics! I am picking up my Tundra on Friday. And these pics give me some bad ideas! LOL


----------



## wezil1669

anytime. im glad to help...... post some pics when u finish it......


----------



## Sidewinder

Not a Tundra. 2008 Ford F-250 King Ranch. 20" Ice Metal wheels with BFG 285/65/20 A/T's.


----------



## Sweat

*Just For Grins..*

Just For Grins...:biggrin:


----------



## Gorda Fisher

Sweat said:


> Just For Grins...:biggrin:


Thats ghetto- SSR'S on the front and Boggers on the back


----------



## wezil1669

check this out 2008 f-250 cummins twin turbo. crazy truck.......


----------



## Blue02

That is pretty awesome!


----------



## lbest

*Big Blue*

Her is my 2009 F150


----------



## 72rhino

cool trucks


----------



## rippin lips

1995 F350 Lift ???? 54" Boggers
2001 TXT gas Golf Lift 10" -28" tires


----------



## CodyB4C

That thing is Huge!


----------



## Blue02

Very nice truck Law! Rippin Lips, that is one heck of a lift kit. I don't think my wife could climb in that one!


----------



## Boat Storage POC

hummer and scb


----------



## Blue Water Breaux

02 Limited 7.3L Excursion
17" rims, 37" rubber
I'll take some better ones once I wash her up and the sun decides to show it's face.


----------



## Harbormaster

A friends! :smile:


----------



## longhorns13

*CritterGitter*

Hey Rippin', so us one of those CritterGitters!!


----------



## rippin lips

longhorns13 said:


> Hey Rippin', so us one of those CritterGitters!!


 Thats us. Why do you need one or two?? LOL


----------



## jboogerfinger

My Xterra on Matagorda beach. Sorry, a Stock Xterra Off Road is Cool Enough.


----------



## C.Hern5972




----------



## Lebber32

*Not a Tundra but still a Toyota*

Here is my taco for reference. 20"wheels and black are the only way to go in my opinion.


----------



## Ditto

Harbor, I used to see that truck all the time around Jones and Grant. My kids loved it when it drove by.


----------



## Ish00t

Am I the only one who noticed that the black f250 on page one says cummins twin turbo in the vent? That would be the perfect combo.


----------



## bcavnar

sweet ride love the BMF wheels


----------



## Blue Fury

heres mine..

2008 Dodge cummins 2500 4x4
2" Top Gun Customz leveling spacers
Dual Rancho steering stabilizers
sky jacker shocks
35x12.50x17 BFG KM2 M/T's


----------



## Portside

8" lift w/35" Nitto tires and 20" XD Monster wheels.


----------



## Doubleover

Here is a picture of a truck that was for sale here on 2Cool a while back. It has a super clean look to it and is not "overdone".


----------



## bigdaddyriverrat

*My Old Dodge*

Here is my baby.


----------



## wezil1669

Ish00t said:


> Am I the only one who noticed that the black f250 on page one says cummins twin turbo in the vent? That would be the perfect combo.


that ford is a real twin turbo cummins 12valve. that truck toyz built for a saudi arabian sheik..... right after the truck was finished it was loading in a container, placed on a ship. and made its voyage to saudi arabia.........


----------



## big_zugie

Gorda Fisher said:


> Thats ghetto- SSR'S on the front and Boggers on the back


not ghetto man, lots of crawlers use TSLs(which those are) on the front for better traction. boggers dont always grab everything

rather see iroks all the way around though


----------



## justinsfa

Blue02 said:


> Hey everyone, I was seeing if y'all could post pics of your trucks with lift kits, aftermarket or OEM wheels and tires? I have a 2010 Tundra Crewmax I am thinking of doing some mods on. I really like the 3 inch lift kit but am having a really hard time in what I like for rims and tires. Pictures and ideas would be great! Thanks!


Sorry to reawaken this thread, but if you still are looking for pics, here are a few of my 2008 crewmax.... It has the Truxxx 3-1 kit, Ultra Goliath 20x9s and 305/60/r20 Toyo Open Country ATs

Zero problems and I am fixing to buy a 2011 and set it up the exact same way....


----------



## sweenyite

*2006 F-150 Sterling*

Pro Comps before I put the Nittos on. I'd have kept them but they didn't come with the truck.


----------



## pwrstrkr

03 F250 Super Duty-9" lift, 17" moto metal wheels wrapped in 38" Toyo Open Country M/T with currently approx 20,000 on tires and still got plenty to go
08 Grizzly 700 FI EPS 14" SS wheels wrapped in 31"x11" Outlaws and few minor things


----------



## ddittman08

my 09 2500.......Got a 6" third coast lift with 20X10 BMF Novicanes and 35X12.50 toyo open country MT


----------



## fishmaster911

just go big ! lol 
just a few pics of my brother and his buddies projects !
check'em out on facebook ! they sell supplies to make ur truck a real truck !http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ballin-On-A-Budget-Motor-Sports/181980081815075


----------

